# Bargain Book Finds (January 2013) No Self Promotion Please!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the December 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Little Black Dress 99 cents. Limited time only



The Pollyanna Plan $1.99. Limited time only


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

One of Amanda's books is $2.99 for the month of January.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

A couple of Jodi Picoult bargains:

 _The Pact_ $2.99
 _Sing You Home_ $3.99

Make sure to double-check prices before clicking; I found another one last night that is no longer a bargain.

Happy New Year and Happy Reading, everyone!

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

How to be a Villain, $1.99 as I post.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

For all you historical fiction fans, a bunch of Elizabeth Chadwick' s books are at bargain prices.  Each of the 5 books in the William Marshal series and Lady of the English currently at $1.99 or $2.99 apiece.  I've read a couple of these so far and can recommend them to fans of Sharon Kay Penman.

N


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Now $2.99 Original price $14.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Brain Cuttings, by Carl Zimmer, down to $4.24 from $9.99. It's sequel, More Brain Cuttings, has a similar markdown.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The first three books of The Horngate Witches UF series by Diana Pharaoh Francis are on sale for $1.99. I've read the first two books and loved both of them. I'm thrilled to be able to pick up the third at this price.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Also I can't remember if this was posted last month, but the first five books of Jennifer Estep's Elemental Assassin UF series are all on sale for $2.99. This is another great UF series.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Her newest book is $2.99 and some of her other books are under $5 as well.


This is book 8 in a series of 13, but if you follow the series, it's a good deal. $1.99


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

One Hit Wonder by Denyse Cohen is $0.99 TODAY ONLY.

If you've ever been in a band, known someone in a band (or just wanted to be in a band) - don't miss this book.

I live in Austin, where this book could have been about almost half the people I know.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Going for $2.99 right now

Highly recommend


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got this earlier (June 2012) for this price and I also recommend it!!


----------



## C. A. White (Nov 30, 2012)

I have been a beta-reader for this man's new book and I-WAS-FLOORED. (it should be a series on HBO) It comes out in May but this is his first novel that is .99 cents.










http://www.amazon.com/Skyler-Floret-Flourish-ebook/dp/B00A1SGLKY/ref=la_B001K84QOW_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1358475523&sr=1-3


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents. Consequences by Aleatha Romig. 1st book in the Consequences series.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

2.99, Caressed by Moonlight by Amanda J. Greene. 1st book in the Rulers of Darkness series.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

The Shoemaker's Wife by Adriana Trigiani currently is at $2.99.

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A 900 page bio of Alfred Hitchcock for $2.99! Great value per page, at least.

As always, verify price before ordering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go here for the February 2013 Bargain Book Finds:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,141148.0.html

Betsy


----------

